# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Forum ou aide sur les produits sage

## devalender

Bonjour  tous 
ma suggestion est la suivante es qu'on peut proposer la creation d'un forum sur les produits sage entre autres la comptabilit, la gestion commerciale, la paie, la caisse et autre...; en effet ce sont des produits trs utiliss et l'aide est trs rare. comme ce sont aussi des produits trs paramtrable un forum sur ces produits serait le bien venu.  ::D:  
j'ai un tour sur le net  rechercher des forums pour ces produits j'ai vu plusieurs questions sans reponses.
merci

----------


## BiM

L dedans ? http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=502

----------


## Luc Orient

Je vois mal les produits Sage dans la rubrique BI / ETL.

Pour moi ce sont des progiciels de gestion  destination des PME.
cf. :
Sage

Donc plutt dans Hardware, Systmes et Logiciels > Autres Logiciels
ventuellement dans le sous-forum ERP, encore qu'il ne me semble pas qu'ils soient considrs comme des ERP stricto sensu.

Mais bon ce n'est que mon humble avis ...  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## BiM

> Je vois mal les produits Sage dans la rubrique BI / ETL.
> 
> Pour moi ce sont des progiciels de gestion  destination des PME.
> cf. :
> Sage
> 
> Donc plutt dans Hardware, Systmes et Logiciels > Autres Logiciels
> ventuellement dans le sous-forum ERP, encore qu'il ne me semble pas qu'ils soient considrs comme des ERP stricto sensu.
> 
> Mais bon ce n'est que mon humble avis ...


 ::aie::  Je voulais dire ERP  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Luc Orient

> Je voulais dire ERP


En plus, il y a dj eu au moins une question sur les logiciels Sage dans le forum / sous-forum ERP et c'est ici

... a n'a pas donn lieu  des tonnes de rponses mais bon ...

----------

